# Airline Tycoon 2: Geld verdienen durch Flugzeughandel - Leser-Tipp von masterofcars



## masterofcars (20. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Airline Tycoon 2: Geld verdienen durch Flugzeughandel - Leser-Tipp von masterofcars* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Airline Tycoon 2: Geld verdienen durch Flugzeughandel - Leser-Tipp von masterofcars


----------



## Harrykim (20. Oktober 2011)

Wie bitte? So einfach kommt man an 60 Mio? Wie kann man das so einfach machen?

Ich spiele gerade den Vorgänger und habe mir eine gebrauchte Boeing 747 gekauft. Zustand 50%. Um das Flugzeug auch nur 3 Prozentpunkte zu reparieren, brauche ich 2,5 Mio!
Einfach unglaublich. Da braucht man ja gar nicht mehr spielen, wenn mit diesem Trick sofort reich wird.


----------



## masterofcars (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich sag mal so, Es ist nicht immer ein Flieger verfügbar mit dem sich sowas machen läßt. Man muss schon etwas schauen, suchen und abwägen. Und den einen oder anderen Flieger willst Du vielleicht auch behalten und nicht weiterverkaufen.

Ich halte es für eine sinnvolle kleine Zwischeneinnahme, die es erleichtert auch irgendwann mal einen schönen größeren Flieger zu besitzen.
Es stimmt, das die Reparaturen nicht so teuert sind wie beim Vorgänger, aber die laufenden Kosten sind auch so hoch genug.
Ich spiele an meinem "Sandkasten" Spiel schon etliche Stunden und hab immer noch nicht den größten Flieger..

Störend sind allerdings die häufigen Abstürze und ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die man wirklich besser machen könnte. 
Mehr Flieger und mehr Umfang wären nach so vielen Jahren nach AT 1 schon gut gewesen.

Aber anschauen lohnt sich. Und für einen schönen entspannten Abend mit nem Longdrink zur Seite ist Airline Tycoon 2 genau das Richtige für mich nach Feierabend. Also nicht soooo schlecht.


----------



## Coalway (21. Oktober 2011)

Mit dem Trick lässt sich relativ zuverlässig Geld machen, musste noch keine Maschine mit Verlust verkaufen ... Man muss nur darauf achten das der Zustand der Maschine nicht über - sagen wir - 20% liegt.


----------

